# Evolv DNA Menu Cheat Card



## Raindance (17/8/17)

The Evolv DNA 75 to 250 menu system works somewhat different than most mods. It can be a bit distressing for new users especially those not of the gadget freak persuasion. (Not sure but I think the DNA 40 and 60 function similarly.)

In order to make this menu system a bit easier to get used to and remember those items one does not use regularly, here is a cheat card one can print and keep in you wallet or similar for a quick reference when needed.

Keeping mine in the back of the transparent cover of my cell phone. 




Regards

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11 | Thanks 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Raindance (19/8/17)

Would anyone be interested in a "screen designer" app to make custom screens for DNA mod's?




etc...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/8/17)

@Ruan0.30 did you see this??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruan0.30 (20/8/17)

Im on DNA colour screen already buddy! 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (13/11/18)

Bump.

Had a request for this so thought I'd bump and share with everyone.

Regards

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lesvaches (13/11/18)

fantastic! thank you, this is awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/11/18)

Thanks @Raindance . Very useful. I will definitely use it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Juan_G (26/4/19)

Hello vape family. I have my first DNA mod, a DNA40 Billet Box. Does anyone have the menu settings for this? The menu settings on this thread doesn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## M.Adhir (26/4/19)

Juan_G said:


> Hello vape family. I have my first DNA mod, a DNA40 Billet Box. Does anyone have the menu settings for this? The menu settings on this thread doesn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.



Check the attached pdf.


----------



## Juan_G (26/4/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Check the attached pdf.


Thank you! That's the right settings!


----------



## Spyro (27/4/19)

Raindance said:


> Would anyone be interested in a "screen designer" app to make custom screens for DNA mod's?
> 
> View attachment 104929
> View attachment 104930
> ...




App would be great but MS paint does the job

Reactions: Like 1


----------

